
Can a row of five equilateral triangles tile a big equilateral triangle? - panic
https://mathoverflow.net/questions/267095/can-a-row-of-five-equilateral-triangles-tile-a-big-equilateral-triangle
======
kiterunner2346
Sure, if the smaller triangles are allowed to overlap.

